# Breeds I've Never Heard Of Till Now....(pics too)



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's just a few.....

Abtenauer 









Aegidienberger









Auxois









Banker Horse









Carthusian









Zangersheide









Hope you enjoyed! There will be more on the way! lol.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

very interesting!

Is it me, or does the Carthusian look a little... awkward? It could just be that individual horse, but his back looks really long. I'll have to investigate. lol


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree. lol. I do think it looks good. Similar to an Andulusian but smaller.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i googled that horse breed, and they are actually a side breed of the Andalusian and stand around 15.2h. Very interesting history if you are interested

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/horses/carthusian/index.htm


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

lol thx! I knew they looked so familiar!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

no problem!


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ hehe, guess you learn something new everyday. ^_^

I personally like the Banker Horse... cutie!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> hehe, guess you learn something new everyday. ^_^


That is so true, Momo

I love the coloring the Banker horse has.

For some reason the Auxois is really jumping out at me.


----------



## SENSATIONAL CHEERS (Feb 10, 2008)

I agree i like auxious to


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow that Auxois is fabulous! I bet he could carry a load. I'm betting he rides like a mac truck though :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i could just imagine what his trot and canter sound like. I'm going to say somewhere close to thunder. I wouldn't want to see that horse get up on the wrong side of the stall tho. Looks like he's got a lot of power


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I love the Aegidienberger's mane and forelock. Very cute!
I agree that the Carthusian conformation (mainly back) looks weird.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I LOVE that Auxois!!!!!! He's so....gorgeous! lol.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

oh woah, I love the Auxois. Very cool.


----------



## Roki98 (Jun 30, 2007)

Zangersheide actually is not a breed. Its so called European Sport Horse. Its more like a big breeding farm or something that produces quality sport horses to the world. Horses from Zangersheide will have letter " Z " at the end of their names to show the breeder- Zangersheide .


----------



## StatedOtherwise (Feb 10, 2008)

*hi*

i have heard of the 1st picture's breed
only in books though


----------



## Flickergurl15 (Aug 24, 2007)

wow! i never even heard of these. their all so gorgeous.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i love the audoix  i bet he would be a comfortable ride 

i really like the carthusians colour. i think true whites are beautiful especially if they have dark eyes  i think conformation wise he is a mess lol


----------



## kathyjo (Feb 18, 2008)

i'd never heard of any of these either, but they are all really beautiful. i'm definitely going to google them and see what more i can find out. rare breeds are so intriguing!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That was a really interesting post, cool pictures. I should go thru my horse breed book. There dozens more in there that I'm sure I can pull up. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

The Auxious caught my eye too... I'm already a sucker for drafts.....I couldn't help but notice the pile in the back ground.... a few of those and you might want something smaller :twisted:


----------



## girasol (Mar 18, 2008)

If I remember right the Carthusians were carriage horses (not exclusively), and carriage breeds tend to be longer backed. Might be wrong about that...

I love the massive draft horses like that Auxois, and the Brabant.


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

I like the Auxios and the Carthusian


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have never heard of any of them breeds either


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Wow that Auxois is fabulous! I bet he could carry a load. I'm betting he rides like a mac truck though :lol:



:shock: 
I was about to say the same thing. Look at those tanks!


----------



## CattanWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Zangersheides are getting more common, they are elite jumpers but are actually more of a group than a breed in its own right I think. Just because sire and dam are Z's doesn't mean the foal will be a Z and vice versa. I own a Zangersheide who's mainly Holstein, the only Z in him is his great, great grandsire, Alme Z.










I knew an Auxois at one point, sadly I lost contact a few years ago. She was very quick and light on her feet for her size though I remember.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

A girl at our yard owns a Zangersheide, Pitaque Z.

You couldn't pay me to get on that. From the Pilot lines.. complete and utter nutter. She dislocated her shoulder on him after he bolted in the school three weeks ago. never seen such a big horse pick up so much speed in such a small area.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Some of our local breeds that might be unheard of in the States - 

Latvian Draft - almost extinct now.










Latvian harness horse - 










Latvian Warmblood - 










I have a light draft type Latvian Warmblood/Harness horse, and the Warmblood and the Harness horse are the most popular breeds around here. Some breeders are also trying to restore the Latgalian trotter, but I didn't manage to find any pictures.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

How about the Sorraia horse they are belieed to be a decendant of the Iberian horse. This is their main color I find them beautiful rare ad endagered breed. Only 200 remain

and the KONIK


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

The Konik Polski are really nice to observe, we have some wild herds in nature preserves here in Latvia.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Or the Georgia Grande horse OH YA OH YA!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

another Georgian Grandes


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Subbing


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

I love how all the drafts look. Never ridden one though ha ha not sure if it would make for a good ride.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I have ridden several drafts and it's like riding thunder - absolutely superb.  Also, my horse is a draft type - not full draft, though - and, though he is not as agile and fast as some smaller, lighter built horses, he still knows speed, loves jumping and is alltogether very versatile.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *Or the Georgia Grande horse OH YA OH YA!*


I love the Georgian Grande! I "almost" have one,my one mare could be registered as a Georgian Grande except for that teeny tiny smidgen of Arab she has in her bloodline.. They're a pretty neat horse.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

In the years I've ridden drafts I find that some are like riding a mack truck with a flat tire and some that are like riding a cadillac. My mare ROSE shes 1/4 paint 3/4 clyde is like smooth silk. and absolute dream to ride. Shes only 4 and already showing promises of being a very good dressage horse. You got to figure most drafts have to be smooth to be able to do dressage and you see so many in the show rings now. and the Friesian is a draft breed too.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's one - the Eriskay pony:






















I spent last summer breaking in three of these babies. They're great fun, and can carry a full-grown adult with ease despite being around 13.2hh. Grumpy little things, though... and what's really cool, is that whilst they start out iron grey/black/brown/dun they all go white by the time they are about 8... except for the odd bay or dun who stays that way.


----------



## joachim (Sep 3, 2007)

Aegidienberger are named after Aegidienberg, a hill in the Rhein valley south of Bonn. Btw, these horses are 5-spd, not 3-spd like most of the others.

In former times horses were named after the region where the breed came from. Another brand is Leonberger. They’re better can be used pulling a waggon or a plough… but a friend of mine uses a Leonberger for western riding. Tough chap.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

you also have the Vlaamperd









Vlaams paard (aka Flemish Horse)









Zangersheide isn't a breed,it is a studbook especially for showjumpers.
They have some really good stallions like these guys

Air Jordan Z









Levisto Z,my all time favourite









Zandor Z


----------

